
A huge WhatsApp leak reveals the full fury of the Tories' Brexit split - fanf2
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexspence/this-huge-leak-of-whatsapp-chats-reveals-the-full-fury-of
======
nicois
This is nothing to do with a protocol breach: it was an intentional disclosure
by one of the ~100 members of the party's WhatsApp group.

